# 99 no start



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

So back story. The belt driven fan exploded took out the radiator. Cut a wire. Drove it onto a trailer then rolled it iff. Installed new fan and radiator. Now theirs no start. Don't hear fuel pump turn on at all to prime. And as you turn it over it acts like it wants to fire but dies as soon as you release the key. Their is spark and it's strong. I ran vag Com and showed a code for a bad cam position sensor. But shouldn't it still start and run just fine? Or are these motors dependent on the cam and crank sensors to run? Amy help would be greatly apriciated. Thank you

Sent from my SM-N910R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Anyone? Need this back running ASAP so I can go to work

Sent from my SM-N910R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

?

Sent from my SM-N910R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

So no one knows anything about these motors or the symptoms? 


Found out posted replaced radiator but their was no hole for coolant temp sensor. I plugged it in and now pump runs but car won't start unless pedal to floor and to keep it running need to baby the pedal. If not it just falls down then dies.

Sent from my SM-N910R4 using Tapatalk


----------

